# Lounge > Home and Garden >  Blinds

## 89coupe

Who do you deal with for blinds?

----------


## JordanLotoski

Call Cornel at Best for less blinds, he does all my homes and most of my clients as well

403-809-4848

Mention my name.

----------


## Kloubek

CDBA

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> *Cornel at Best for less blinds*



This guy is great!

----------


## Rarasaurus

Best for Less Blinds for sure

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> *Call Cornel at Best for less blinds, he does all my homes and most of my clients as well
> 
> 403-809-4848
> 
> Mention my name.*



Does he have an email address?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## JordanLotoski

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> * 
> 
> Does he have an email address?*



I dont sorry, I just have my clients call him, Give him a ring he can meet you at your new place, give you an on the spot quote and have them ready for possession.

I just came from another clients possession today, he was in and out in under an hour, Blinds look fantastic, shes very happy

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> * 
> 
> I dont sorry, I just have my clients call him, Give him a ring he can meet you at your new place, give you an on the spot quote and have them ready for possession.
> 
> I just came from another clients possession today, he was in and out in under an hour, Blinds look fantastic, shes very happy*



OK.

I left him a message, guess I will wait for his call.

Does he have access to a large selecton?

----------


## Jerms

Does Cornel do drapery also? or just blinds?

----------


## freshprince1

Get real wood blinds...do not go faux. We have wood blinds in our house in Calgary, they are awesome. They're light, they do not bend, and haven't faded at all in almost 3 years.

We have faux-wood blinds at the condo here in Houston and they are terrible. they're heavy, droopy and look like cheap plastic.

We went with Budget Blinds in calgary and had an excellent experience. They also had the best warranty at the time.

----------


## Rarasaurus

Faux wood is heavier. But the problems you are discussing other than that are quality wise. Like anything just because they are both 2 inch does not mean they have the same build quality. You can get faux wood that will outlast real wood. Specifically in a humid bathroom scenario for example.

----------


## 89coupe

Not a fan of wood blinds, they look old and dated.

We are most likely going with one of two looks.

This 
http://www.elitewf.com/high-lite-shades

or This.

http://www.elitewf.com/vienna-sheer-...ontal-shadings

----------


## JordanLotoski

Cornel does it all. Awesome guy. Iam very careful with whom I refer as it can come back to bite me in the ass. Id say Cornel at Best for less is at the top of my referrals.

I Would suggest a 2 inch Stainless steel blind, he just did a client home today looks so good.

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> *Cornel does it all. Awesome guy. Iam very careful with whom I refer as it can come back to bite me in the ass. Id say Cornel at Best for less is at the top of my referrals.
> 
> I Would suggest a 2 inch Stainless steel blind, he just did a client home today looks so good.*



Just got off the phone with him. Sent my plans off, so I should get a quote from him sometime tomorrow I'm guessing.

I like these blinds better then anything I have seen so far.

http://www.elitewf.com/high-lite-shades

----------


## bjstare

Have you looked into HunterDouglas sheers (or do you want a sheer)? They are somewhat similar to what you posted, and a great product. Just thought I'd throw it out there.

----------


## TC2002

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> *Call Cornel at Best for less blinds, he does all my homes and most of my clients as well
> 
> 403-809-4848
> 
> Mention my name.*



I'm going to give him a call too. I got quoted for my 2-storey windows in our great room from Costco and was less than impressed with the price quoted. Thanks for the reference Jordan!

----------


## darthVWader

I used RGO office products.They have a window covering dept and did a great job.

----------


## 03ozwhip

i have a wierd, possibly dumb question. i have a brand new house and with this winter being as shitty cold as it has been, my windows have been icing up something fierce, ive been trying to control it but its pretty hard.

anyways, if i were to get real wood blinds and this icing up occurs, will the blinds eventually get warped becasuse of the humidity coming off the windows or is that something that my crazy brain shouldnt worry about?

or is it a totally logical question?

----------


## JordanLotoski

Leave your blinds open about 2 inches from the bottom and turn your humidistat to low. That's will get rid of your problem.

----------


## Rarasaurus

Many people have wood blinds and I havent heard of this being an issue. I know if you leave your blinds down and closed more condensation will form. I leave mine lifted about 2 inches off the bottom frame to let some air circulate. 

I had this problem all winter and my wood blinds are fine. I havent heard of people having this problem due to only the moisture on the window. If you do however leave a window open and it rains they will get a bit of damage on them(From experience). Even then they didnt warp but the paint got a bit of water damage.

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Have you looked into HunterDouglas sheers (or do you want a sheer)? They are somewhat similar to what you posted, and a great product. Just thought I'd throw it out there.*



Yep, Hunter Douglas makes a blind called Silhouettes, but from all the quotes I have been given, Hunter Douglas is way over priced.

----------


## benyl

Hunter Douglas is a welcome sight when you go to sell your house.

----------


## 03ozwhip

i dont have blinds at all in my house, i havent gotten around to it yet, thats why i was asking because im interested in the wood blinds, i dont understand how the icing is happening so much. 

because i have hardwood i need to keep a balance of dry/humid in the house so i cant turn the humidistat all the way down, besides that, even if i did turn it down, it takes a week for it to actually get down to that level.

dont really know what i should do, blinds are on the backburner for now.

----------


## Rarasaurus

Hunter Douglas is a brand name which in some cases offers lower quality and higher prices than other manufacturers. Their shutters for example are super expensive and poorly built compared to other companies that are 30% cheaper.

They do offer some products no one else has due to the many dollars they put towards RnD. If you want something they have exclusively it makes sense to pay the money. If you are looking for a product others offer I would suggest going with a different manufacturer. Quality will be similar but prices will be much better.

----------


## Pacman

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> *Leave your blinds open about 2 inches from the bottom and turn your humidistat to low. That's will get rid of your problem.*



But then the hardwood floors develop cracks.

It's a losing battle. Either I get ice on the windows, which then melts when the sun shines on them, and leaves puddles of water sitting on the window sill (and has made the paint start to bubble), or I turn the humidity off, and I get creaking floors and I can crack starting to develop between the pieces of wood.

----------


## bjstare

One of the reasons I suggested HunterDouglas is because of their available automation system. Given the fact that it's not cheap, its still a great system. They are expensive, but in my opinion it's worth it. My parents have their automated ones, and love them... the wife and I will be putting them in our house as well. That and the fact that Benyl mentioned... potential home buyers like to see them.

----------


## Rarasaurus

Automation is not just a Hunter Douglas feature and many companies now sell them. The quality motors in North America come from Somfy and are available to many manufacturers. Add the already expensive somfy motors and the mark up with Hunter and you get a blind that is twice as much as companies like Elite.

----------


## bjstare

Haha I know automation isn't exclusive to HunterDouglas. 

Like I said before, there are other reasons to get HD as well, one being the potential value when selling my house. Regardless, I'm not an expert on blinds, just threw the idea out there for OP.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> * 
> 
> But then the hardwood floors develop cracks.
> *




You just move the humidistat a little bit lower until the windows stop icing over. Once that happens you know you have found a balance in your house.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^^theres absolutely no way thats going to happen, there is 0 balance at all. when youre at 30% humidity in your house and outside its +5, then the next day its -40 and it takes a week for the humidity to actually go down after you turn your humidistat down, its already changed and you ned to dial it in to another "balance"

the weather is whats doing it, changing the humidistat isnt doing fuck all to help this issue. the best thing ive found is to turn on circulating air(providing you have it) for the day and it seems to melt away pretty good, without touching the humidistat.

totally off topic now, sorry OP.

----------


## screw_loose

We have the vienna style shades in our house and absolutely love them. The vienna shades have the big advantage of basically coming in an unlimited size so you don't have to use multiple numbers for one single window. They are more expensive than your traditional wooden blind but so much nicer. 

The only thing you are getting with hunter douglas is the name. The products are virtually identical. We had a family friend who runs a company in edmonton do ours and we paid around $4,000 for our entire house. 

That covered us for 8 windows. 3 of them are 10'x8' in size so not exactly small.

----------


## 89coupe

Thanks Jordan,

Cornel was awesome and his price even more awesome! :thumbs up:  


He just got another customer.

Best For Less Blinds. For the WIN! :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cornell is awesome. I dealt with him on Jordan's reccomendations, and he was fantastic, and amazingly inexpensive.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *Thanks Jordan,
> 
> Cornel was awesome and his price even more awesome! 
> 
> 
> He just got another customer.
> 
> Best For Less Blinds. For the WIN!*



Awesome, Glad it worked out, He also stands behind his work, if at any point you have any issues call him and he will take care of it.

----------


## redline

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> * 
> 
> Yep, Hunter Douglas makes a blind called Silhouettes, but from all the quotes I have been given, Hunter Douglas is way over priced.*



you should be able to get 50-60% off on HD blinds

----------


## Czar

> _Originally posted by Rarasaurus_ 
> *Automation is not just a Hunter Douglas feature and many companies now sell them. The quality motors in North America come from Somfy and are available to many manufacturers. Add the already expensive somfy motors and the mark up with Hunter and you get a blind that is twice as much as companies like Elite.*




If you want blinds for home automation, then HD is NOT the way to go. I have the hd powerrise in my house, and it uses both IR and Radio, making it almost impossible to control with my home controller.

If you are going to automate your blinds in the future, make sure you get them to run extra wire to your windows..

----------


## bjstare

^What control system do you use?

----------


## Czar

HAI OmniPro II. It controls the lights, security and thermostats.

The lights are all UPB though. I like it better than a wireless solution  :Smilie:

----------


## turbotrip

BUMP! 
Is Cornel at Best for less blinds still the best person to deal with?

----------


## roopi

I used Mars Blinds recently with no complaints. Best price I could find in town with some negotiation.

----------


## tch7

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> *BUMP! 
> Is Cornel at Best for less blinds still the best person to deal with?*



I used him just over a year ago based on this thread. I knew pretty well what I wanted beforehand, but he added some good ideas and I was happy enough with his quote that I didn't even bother to shop around. Good experience all around.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by turbotrip_ 
> *BUMP! 
> Is Cornel at Best for less blinds still the best person to deal with?*



I used Best for Less last year.

They were OK. Took my deposit and I waited about 2 months for them to install my product (standard blackout blinds, single window, under 10 min job). I called them several times. Nice people, but kept forgetting I guess.

1 year later I get a phone call saying they forgot to bill me for the balance (they took a deposit initially). I have no idea if they charged me or not, since my CC doesn't have that much history and I can't remember a year back. I let them bill me again, and just hoped I didn't get double charged.

I didn't shop around but it was $500 for blackout blinds on a small rectangular window and a small half-moon above it. DIY for the same product looked to be about $200.

The install was OK, there are uneven gaps on either side of the blinds larger than I had expected (zero one one side, 1/4" on the other), but it's decent enough I guess. The "Fan" type blinds that go in the half moon seem to be too big and bunch up at the bottom. Probably will shop around some more next time or just do them myself after seeing how easy the install was. Overall experience was about a 5/10.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## roopi

I priced out my selection through blinds.ca and there was no significant saving over some of the local places.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * what were you pricing out?
> 
> I had a place quote me nearly 6000$ for my last house for basic blinds and I ended up getting a mix of premium real wood blinds and even black out blinds for 1700$ instead.
> 
> Same goes for the new house, I wanted 3&quot; blinds to give it almost a plantation shutter look and local places were 2 to 3 times more expensive.*



Originally I priced out HD Silhouettes through the builder and my jaw dropped when they came back with the quote. So I started researching online for the no name version of the Silhouette through blinds.ca and a US site (can't remember the name) and they came in at about 50- 60 percent of the cost. Then I started shopping around town and managed to get the same blinds in town for a bit ($700-$800) more then online but it included installation which is normally about $15 - $20 per blind. From measuring until install it was done in 4 weeks.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Env-Consultant

Measure your windows/openings and order them online - a chimp could install them. The markup to have someone install them is absurd, IMO - I did my whole house and you'd never know it wasn't done by a "professional". When I sell it, I will gladly add "custom blinds" to the listing  :thumbs up:

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Env-Consultant_ 
> *Measure your windows/openings and order them online - a chimp could install them. The markup to have someone install them is absurd, IMO - I did my whole house and you'd never know it wasn't done by a &quot;professional&quot;. When I sell it, I will gladly add &quot;custom blinds&quot; to the listing *



I don't believe the installation costs are that much at all. It is the actual markup on the blinds through most retailers that is insane.

They are definitely easy to install but most people are only charging $15-$20 a blind.

----------


## jeffh

Who did you use, Roopi? My builder only gives me $3250 credit(for a 2200sqft home) if I do it on my own. Im leaning towards selectblinds.ca or yourblinds.com(if i wanna import from usa), and install myself.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by jeffh_ 
> *Who did you use, Roopi? My builder only gives me $3250 credit(for a 2200sqft home) if I do it on my own. Im leaning towards selectblinds.ca or yourblinds.com(if i wanna import from usa), and install myself.*



I used Mars Blinds. Just don't take the first price they give you. I was able to get a 20% discount from their original quote (which was already discounted compared to most retailers.)

Just remember different types/brands of blinds will have different discount levels.

----------


## ronaldo

+1 for Cornel at Best for less blinds. 403-809-4848

I met with him yesterday, he gave me a quote on the spot, which was much better priced than any other quotes I received. Looks like he uses quality materials and is a stand up guy.

----------


## pizdets17

does this guy have a website?

----------


## ronaldo

don't think so.....just give him a quick call

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Roopi you are correct, "Custom Blinds" isn't referring to the installation, measure/install is cheap as fuck. When you get blinds ordered to tailor fit each window they are "custom".

----------


## Blinds and Shutter

Original Post Removed. (Please read the *Forum Rules and Terms of Use* before posting again, or risk getting banned).

----------


## jwslam

:ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Blinds and Shutter

Original Post Removed. (Please read the *Forum Rules and Terms of Use* before posting again, or risk getting banned).

----------


## nagooro

Has anyone done their blinds through Hunter Douglas via Costco's website? How was the experience?

Will be contacting Best for Less Blinds and Mars Blinds as well.

----------


## suntan

The guy that runs cocowest.ca had a terrible experience with them.

----------


## benyl

> Has anyone done their blinds through Hunter Douglas via Costco's website? How was the experience?
> 
> Will be contacting Best for Less Blinds and Mars Blinds as well.



They just outsource to local businesses. You are likely to get better pricing if you go direct.

----------


## rage2

Here's my cost breakdown for doing every single window in my house with Lutron's Serena Shades. 20 windows total.

2 x 93"
2 x 74"
1 x 69"
1 x 58"
2 x 53"
2 x 46"
10 x 38"

$12,463.83 total, which includes shipping, taxes everything. No dealing with customs at all, Lutron handles all that stuff and gets you a final price in CDN$ to the door.

More details here on the DIY install: https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/397...-window-shades

I did try to go local, but nobody had time for the work. Only 1 shop got back to me (Progressive Home Automation) to come and do measurements (for $500) but that was 2 months later after I already had the blinds installed myself. I'm not a DIY'er, but I also have zero patience and hate waiting and had to take matters in my own hands. The install is easy as fuck even for someone as handyman retarded as myself. Drill 2 holes into bracket (4 for the wider ones), power drill in 2 screws, clip on, done. Anyways, a year later, they work awesome, and my house isn't ridiculously hot anymore, and it's all tied to home automation to close when I leave the house as well as at 11pm, open in the mornings in kitchen for breakfast, etc.

----------


## nagooro

For those that chose Hunter Douglas, did you ever regret the purchase and wish you had gone with a cheaper solution? Or vice versa, went cheap, but wish you paid more for something of better quality?

We just started shopping around - what are the popular types of blinds? Cellular? roller blinds? Any reason to choose one over the other, or is it just mostly the appearance/looks?

Will be visiting some gallerias over the weekend.

----------


## suntan

Hunter Douglas stuff is very good. I would not buy blinds from any other manufacturer. I did have one window covered with a cheap blind from Home Depot and they fell apart in a couple of years.

Levolor stuff is good too but their product line is more limited.

You can get blackout cellular blinds (there's still a little bit of light bleed around the edges), and they help keep the heat in during winter.

I like shutters myself. For these unless you're going wood Hunter Douglas is overkill. The brand they sell at Calgary Window Fashions are a great price and they're made in Canada. Also they're very easy to repair.

----------


## bh87

We recently went with B & B Blinds Ltd. and I would use them again in a heartbeat. Website,  Facebook Page, 

They were referred to us by a friend whom has used them for both his current and previous home and his restaurants. The price was less than anything else we could find (even ordering and installing ourselves) and only took 3 weeks from order date to install.

They came for a consultation and measurement a few weeks ago, took 5-10 minutes to measure all the windows then we went through different style options, colors and pricing. Install was done in less than 30 minutes for 11 windows, they had 3 people come to install and 1 taking photo's (with our permission). Ended up choosing Vienna blinds for dining room, living room and master bedroom then thermal blackout honeycomb for everywhere else (top down and bottom up cordless). 

As an FYI, they speak Cantonese and English and it is a family run shop.

Price was about 1/2 of Home Depot DYI.

----------


## mzdspd

Does anyone have any recommendations for Edmonton? I have a massive shade (hunter douglas) that is not going up in my living room. I can pull the string but it just spins and does nothing.

I am either going to have to repair or replace but it is probably 10-12 feet wide by 4-5 ft high. But it is for a window in a vaulted ceiling which is 18ft above the floor so it will be a pain to get down.

----------


## nagooro

> Does anyone have any recommendations for Edmonton? I have a massive shade (hunter douglas) that is not going up in my living room. I can pull the string but it just spins and does nothing.
> 
> I am either going to have to repair or replace but it is probably 10-12 feet wide by 4-5 ft high. But it is for a window in a vaulted ceiling which is 18ft above the floor so it will be a pain to get down.



I would try calling Hunter Douglas and see if they can do anything for you. Don't they have 25 year warranty or something?

----------


## oilerfan4lyfe

Has anyone used it heard anything about Budget Blinds North Calgary? Their price seems pretty good and they come with a lifetime warranty or so they claim.

----------


## Lex350

> I used RGO office products.They have a window covering dept and did a great job.



Me too. Largest blind seller in western Canada.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Thread summary:
Either call a guy named Cornel at BEST FOR LESS BLINDS
Or try online at Blinds.ca

Is this still accurate? I've gone the Hunter Douglas route and while they're great quality - I feel they are overpriced. I want an alternative.

----------


## colsankey

i would give mars blinds a call as well.

----------


## msommers

Blinds.ca was a good experience with the faux wood. Very reasonably priced too.

----------


## rage2

Ikeas motorized blinds starting at $200 a window launches in April. Full integration with your favorite home automation platforms.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ikeas motorized blinds starting at $200 a window launches in April. Full integration with your favorite home automation platforms.



Something to consider.
Is your fancy setup still working good? I would have mentioned yours as an option in thread summary but $12k is double what I'm going to spend.
Looks cool as shit though.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Thread summary:
> Either call a guy named Cornel at BEST FOR LESS BLINDS
> Or try online at Blinds.ca
> 
> Is this still accurate? I've gone the Hunter Douglas route and while they're great quality - I feel they are overpriced. I want an alternative.



I did not have a good experience with Best For Less. Waited months after the deposit to get the install, the install was not even, and then they possibly double charged me about a year later. YMMV.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I did see that post^
I'd take that into consideration but it looked like most others were happy.

----------


## Lex350

> Thread summary:
> Either call a guy named Cornel at BEST FOR LESS BLINDS
> Or try online at Blinds.ca
> 
> Is this still accurate? I've gone the Hunter Douglas route and while they're great quality - I feel they are overpriced. I want an alternative.



Go to RGO. They are a commercial firm but sell to the public. You should get better pricing than retail.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just ordered some samples from blinds.ca to check colours. Looking for blackout cellular blinds. Any thoughts on quality or price between RGO, Blinds.ca or elsewhere? Blinds.ca does have a sale on right now, which helps.

----------


## Lex350

> Thread summary:
> Either call a guy named Cornel at BEST FOR LESS BLINDS
> Or try online at Blinds.ca
> 
> Is this still accurate? I've gone the Hunter Douglas route and while they're great quality - I feel they are overpriced. I want an alternative.



That's because you are trying to buy blinds at retail. This is why I was saying use RGO. They are a contract commercial dealer so they don't use the same markups as a retail store. I've said this before about flooring and furniture too. You are wasting money going retail.

----------


## hurrdurr

Used Cornel at BEST FOR LESS BLINDS and had a great experience.

Fast install, quality product, nice guy. /thread

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just ordered some samples from blinds.ca to check colours. Looking for blackout cellular blinds. Any thoughts on quality or price between RGO, Blinds.ca or elsewhere? Blinds.ca does have a sale on right now, which helps.



Went with Blinds.ca and got them delivered this week. Have 3 blackout cellular and 3 "light filtering" cellular. Install is dead easy, and so far no issues. They seem to be on another 25% off sale right now, so I suspect they run that sale pretty often. The fabric samples were nice, helped us decide on something to match our gross trim colour. You can't tell in the pic because of the light behind, but the fabric color is a very good match for the existing trim as well as the "hardware" of the blind. it all matches good. Just looks whiter because of the light behind it. 

Before (with dirty glass)


After (never need to clean glass again!)

----------


## bjstare

How are the blackouts? Do they do a good job of blacking out?

edit: although this may not sound like a real question, it was supposed to be and I actually care about the answer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Really good. I got the double cell, which I assumed would block more than single cell because it's more fabric. I installed one in a basement bedroom and it's my opinion that zero light got through the fabric. There is some leakage around the sides, but that's an issue with every kind of blinds and curtains. 

They ask you to measure the "true" size of the space, and they deduct a small amount to make sure they fit. If you needed the least leakage, I'd reccomend measuring 1/8 too big, and the fit would be a bit tighter.

Probably good enough for anything but a photo darkroom.

----------


## bjstare

:thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

If you need true blackout you can buy blinds with a little channel that runs down the window frame for the blind to slide in to make it 100% blackout for a home theater room or any other scenario you might want 100% blackout.

I grew up with a friend whose dad worked nights, and he had aluminium shutters on the outside of each windwow haha - overkill, but also 100% blackout.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If you need true blackout you can buy blinds with a little channel that runs down the window frame for the blind to slide in to make it 100% blackout for a home theater room or any other scenario you might want 100% blackout.
> 
> I grew up with a friend whose dad worked nights, and he had aluminium shutters on the outside of each windwow haha - overkill, but also 100% blackout.



Yeah, there are solutions. I didn't need to go that extreme and am totally happy with this option.

----------


## bjstare

> I grew up with a friend whose dad worked nights, and he had aluminium shutters on the outside of each windwow haha - overkill, but also 100% blackout.



Ya that's what my parents did for their theatre. I'm too poor for that though.

----------


## 88CRX

You can also get less light bleeding in if you mount the blackout blind outside the window jambs.

----------


## lilmira

With the Ikea smart blind working with Homekit now, anyone consider getting them if not already? The issue I have is sizing for my windows as they only come in certain widths but apparently they are fairly easy to cut down. I may get a few and try it out. Any thoughts?

----------


## rage2

Homekit blinds are the shit. I have automations that adjust blinds based on time of day and occupancy to minimize direct sunlight while providing good light coverage in the house. I don't think I've manually adjusted blinds for a year now.

----------


## lilmira

Yeah, that's what I want for my bedroom at least. May be I'll buy one first to try out. Looks like you just have to pop the ends off, cut the housing, the roller, the end clip and the fabric, put it back and you are good to go.

----------


## lilmira

And it works! They are fairly easy to cut. It would have been super easy if I wasn't lazy to set up my mitre saw instead of doing it by hand  :ROFL!:  but that's me. The set up was a bit painful. They are not as easy or straight forward as I expect from most homekit accessories. Ikea can use some polishing on the hardware and the software for sure. The homekit integration is kinda clunky. It works but I have two copies of the Ikea hub and two copies of the blinds in my home app I don't know why.

----------


## rage2

I’m sure the software side will be addressed soon. IKEA was delaying the HomeKit rollout due to software issues, so clearly still last minute ongoing work happening.

----------


## jwslam

So blinds.ca is still the go-to?

----------


## Lex350

Just had Hunter Douglas rollers installed throughout my townhouse. Blackouts in the bedrooms. The side channels really makes it completely dark which I like. Got the whole place done for under 5K installed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So blinds.ca is still the go-to?



If you do use them, be sure you have a coupon or something. Don't be afraid to buy half first, then the second half a few weeks later when they mail you a second better coupon.

----------


## jwslam

> Just had Hunter Douglas rollers installed throughout my townhouse. Blackouts in the bedrooms. The side channels really makes it completely dark which I like. Got the whole place done for under 5K installed.



Who did you use for installer?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Who did you use for installer?



I liked dealing with Tom at Sunset Blinds. Good price and installation. https://sunsetblindandshade.com/
Did not observe any poop bags in my garbage bin.

----------


## Lex350

> If you do use them, be sure you have a coupon or something. Don't be afraid to buy half first, then the second half a few weeks later when they mail you a second better coupon.



Used RGO...where I bought them. They came out and did all the measurements and installed them in about 3 hours.

----------


## Darkane

Gentlemen - what's the 2022 place to go?

Does Jordan's guy sell Hunter Douglas? Crazy expensive to get sheers, wtf over.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Reminds me I should buy blinds for two more windows. I see blinds.ca has a sale, again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When I Google the place 
@JordanLotoski
 recommended, a different company name "Best For Less Blinds" comes up.
Their website:
https://www.calgaryblinds.ca/


Same same??

----------


## JordanLotoski

> When I Google the place 
> @JordanLotoski
>  recommended, a different company name "Best For Less Blinds" comes up.
> Their website:
> https://www.calgaryblinds.ca/
> 
> 
> Same same??



Yeah thats Cornel...

----------


## dirtsniffer

Met Cornel today. Seems reasonable. Just waiting on a quote. Does anyone have the elite high-lite blinds? Thoughts? Looking for feedback on both the light filtering and the room darkening styles for bedrooms

----------


## dirtsniffer

$5500 for 23 coverings seems downright reasonable. Ended up going with Cornel. will report back once the install happens

----------

